# Fellow drivers, please use Facebook for tips, read this message.



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

My wife posted on facebook a simple question to her friends, do you tip on Uber or Lyft?

Generated alot of responses and its amazing how many think 20% is already included in the fare.

Its an educational experience she got alot of replies its a hot topic and you can teach the masses quickly.

If every driver did this post to his or her friends we would be alot further on getting tips more quickly.

Best of luck to all,

-=>Raja.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Unfortunately yes, and many times they are trying to get out of the car quick so they can escape the odd moment where they should be tipping but don't want to go there. My car auto locks the door so I see them struggling with opening the door and I unlock the doors for them to get out.

Remember that when I talk to them about the rides, many choose the cheapest option between Lyft and Uber (check to see which is not surging) and they use pool as its "so cheap" cheaper than public transportation almost with door to door service. They save the money from uberx but the pool riders are the bottom feeders they won't tip because it would cut into their savings.

-=>Raja.


----------

